# 69 Gto sheet metal



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi guy . Looking for a recommendation on who makes the best repo sheet metal for my 69. I need rear quarters, trunk floor, hood, decklid, cowl repair panel, lower repair panels for the front fenders and inner fender panels. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I only have direct experience with Dynacorn, and that was for a full passenger side rear quarter. I'd rate the fit as fair to good. Two problems I had were that when I got it lined up the best I could, the rear of the C/Sail pillar lacked about a quarter inch meeting up with the roof rail. I make a small filler piece and welded that in. Second problem is more visible. The shape of the curve on the inside of the rear window opening is off, making installing the reveal moulding dang near impossible. I had to cut some relief notches in my trim to try to bend it to fit. It's on, but still doesn't look 100% right.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly for a "real" Judge, or any resto......OEM is going to be your best bet. Especially for the trunk lid and exterior sheet metal. 

It took me 6 front fenders take my pair but they look and fit right.......not that they bolted right on mind you, they still required finese', but don't expect any aftermarket sheet metal to bolt on either.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the repro fenders are absolute Ill fitting JUNK, fit no better than the first repro version avail in the early 90's. Have to source nice used.

-the full repro 1/4's fit well, but need work where the sail panel turns into area to meet with the catwalk. Just as Rob mentioned above. Have had three customers that used these on their Judges, all are national showcars.

-inner fenders, have always provided nice used. Have 4 or 5 nice inners.

-rear deck lids... VERY VERY tough to find perfect used condition with no rust, no dents. Have pulled and shipped out half a dozen of these over the yearsl can't find them anymore. Many times, have bought partscars just to get the decklid. Real '69 Judge rear deck lids with the stamped holes were VERY tough to find 25 years ago. The repro '69 deck lids have been out with two different inner structures for last year and a half, I'd buy one in a heartbeat if needed a '69 deck lid for anything short of a cutting edge Concours restoration.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for your help. This is a real judge but it will be a driver. Any experience with AMD metal. Just curious. Can't imagine how hard it would be to find OEM stuff


----------

